

Get your gateway drug into the hardware revolution here - ChrisGammell
http://pandodaily.com/2013/09/24/get-your-gateway-drug-into-the-hardware-revolution-here/

======
pedalpete
This is great, I've tried playing with Arduino a bit in the past, but didn't
have a real understanding of what I was doing.

On the flip side, I still struggle with most of these arduino or RaspberryPi
"make hardware" stuff, because I don't understand what the next step is after
I make the prototype for myself. Are we expected to build on top of an Arduino
or RaspberryPi? Do we have to then port our designs to a custom platform?
Hopefully the course will answer these questions.

~~~
ChrisGammell
Yo Pete,

When you say "prototype", do you mean breadboarding and plugging stuff into
the headers? If so, the next step would be to make a PCB, which is exactly
what this course is about. It would be "custom" but it's built on top of the
Arduino. Plus it's all Open Source Hardware, which means the design files are
open no matter what.

